

Ask: The hunt for good domain names - joshu

Anyone got some good domain names to sell? I am tearing my hair out to get something I really like.
======
jqueryin
I generally perform a mass whois search with a bunch of keyword combinations
and add some prefixes and suffixes for popular endings like LY, ER, ED, S, R,
etc. I created a pretty simple PHP script for doing this which I have since
made drastic improvements to, but this should get you started:

[http://www.jqueryin.com/2010/04/12/finding-available-
domains...](http://www.jqueryin.com/2010/04/12/finding-available-domains-by-
keyword-combination-in-php/)

The whole thing stores to a file as well as uses a couple different WHOIS
servers to avoid you getting temporarily banned by randomly picking one.

------
T2P
I make it a point not to buy a domain I don't have a use for. There has been
~50-75 domains I checked in the last month that were nothing but godaddy
parked domain pages. That being said, I usually just pick some words and
phrases I like, and hit the thesaurus. If you're persistent and lucky, you'll
hit a good+available .com

------
keiferski
I'm trying to sell a number of domains. Take a look and see if you like any.
[https://www.sedo.co.uk/search/searchresult.php4?showportfoli...](https://www.sedo.co.uk/search/searchresult.php4?showportfolio=1b9e247bcf3aab2c5e12678298488c172b4fd02b)

Thanks!

------
revorad
I have a few although I'm not sure they would be good for you. If you can tell
me what sort of domain name you want (some theme, keywords etc) I can find
good names which are available.

Trust me, I'm really good at this.

------
pinko
Uh... can you be any more specific, or does the meaning not matter _at all_?

~~~
joshu
I was hoping for something I could use as a brand, rather than something
functional-sounding.

We're building social software to help people get things done. It's pretty
widely interpretable.

------
fakelvis
I knew there was a previous, related discussion.

HN Domain Exchange: Add your unused domains
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1794289>

------
staunch
I bought bawk.com recently but probably will use another one as it turns out.
I'd sell it to you for what it cost me because I'm a fan. I'll email you
details if you like it.

~~~
bmelton
If that's still available, I'd gladly take it off your hands.

------
darrennix
I once wrote a script to crawl the entire US dictionary for words that hadn't
already been registered.

Anybody dying to own limbate.com or vesuviate.com?

------
joshu
I actually built something to generate nice word-sounding nonwords and found
hundreds of interesting domains. Maybe i should build a product out of that.

~~~
fakelvis
Like Wordoid? <http://wordoid.com/>

It can occasionally come up with some gems and is one of the three tools I use
when trying to find available domains (the others being <http://domai.nr/> and
<http://impossibility.org/>)

------
pbj
I'm looking to get rid of curvd.com, labld.com, velvt.com, boostd.com, and
remoteli.com

Email: gs@bouncr.com

------
revorad
Emailed contact@tastylabs with some names which are available.

------
iworkforthem
I am letting go - nameego.com and wearstartup.com @ $5 each.

------
biggs83
I recently bought kidzys.com

------
dave1619
What's your budget?

~~~
joshu
We can pay anything reasonable, but I'll just go for some other name rather
than overpay.

That is to say: it depends on how awesome it is.

------
vipivip
DailySter.com

~~~
joshu
<http://burri.to/~joshua/fut.html>

i should update this old thing

------
fourstar
Snerk.com?

------
phlux
I am pretty good at this... but can you give me more info on what your doing?

Here are some domains I came up with and am in various states of doing stuff
with some of them...

BROWSETHROUGH.ME

BROWSETHROUGH.US

CHIRPCHAT.COM

CIRROSTRAT.US

CONFERO.US

DICIPUL.US

DOCTRIN.US

DOTSTAT.US

DROIDOC.COM

FLIGHTR.COM

IMBUED.US

MEDSTAT.US

MEDSTRAT.US

REPLET.US

SECUT.US

TEXTOO.US

TEXTUO.US

THELIFEWIKI.COM

TIMESTAT.US

VOLITICAL.ORG

WHATSTAT.US

JOTBOX.ME

------
haploid
We got our domain names by approaching the registrant and making an offer.

There are plenty of domain names that are not listed on the ripoff domain name
sales sites.

Find something you like and make an offer.

------
myearwood
Webstagram.com

check my profile for my email address

